# My Car Rip



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well this morning I received the call that know body wants to receive, it was from my local police station informing me that my car was on fire. Initially I thought they must have got it wrong, but then I spoke with them some more and it really did seem like this wasn't a wind up, so eventually I wondered outside to find this 



















Even the poor lamp post took a beating


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Bloody hell Phil,how did that happen? was it a 1 series BMW?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Aw Phil, That's crap!

That's a real shame. You must be gutted.

What happened? Was it done intentionally by someone?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Apparently the fire brigade say it looked like it was just an electrical fault, however the insurance company want to know more as the car is less than 3 years old :huh:

Am keen to find out myself as you can imagine 

Edit: Yeah  it's a  was a 1 series Andy.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> Aw Phil, That's crap!
> 
> That's a real shame. You must be *gutted*.
> 
> What happened? Was it done intentionally by someone?


Not as 'gutted' as the car! - Tough break Phil hope the insurance get their act together for you ... Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm always suspicious of car fire that self ignite. Yes it can happen but it's very rare for a locked parked car to burst into flames.

What a crap thing to have to wake up to.


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Gutted for you mate.

Jon


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this Phil, hope they sort it out for you.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The make it even worse, I only put two new tyres on the front last month


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Gutted for you mate 

Cant see that it being the greatest phone call you have ever gotten.

Hope you get it sorted asap though


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Phil. I've had a similar experience and it's not nice. About 10 years ago I had a knock on my front door at 2am, it was the police informing me that someone had torched my car. Lobbed a breeze block through the passenger window and just torched it. I'd had the car about 5 weeks. I hope it gets sorted out for you quickly.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Nuts! You've got to hope the insurance cough up nice and promptly on this one.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dave ME said:


> Nuts! You've got to hope the insurance cough up nice and promptly on this one.


I hope so, as it also damaged my neighbours car 










But then again teach him not to park is so close next time  h34r:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Love that pic Phil....Very arty


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just seen this Phil. 

Hope you get it sorted quickly and without too much fuss.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I'm always suspicious of car fire that self ignite. Yes it can happen but it's very rare for a locked parked car to burst into flames.
> 
> What a crap thing to have to wake up to.


Did it have the BMW smart energy system....ie the engine stop/start in traffic?

It is a bummer....but hey, you weren't in it!

Best of luck with the insurance payout......the buggers always squirm.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your car Phil, hope BMW ask to see it too. A fire in a car that new should ring warning bells with them.

Your first post reads a bit strange though.

Was it outside your house, and the Police rang you to tell you it was on fire?

Or were you away at the time?

The fire engines would have woken me up like a shot.

And does your neighbour like their 'Polo Picasso'?

Anyhow, hope the insurance company gives you a decent settlement, and there wasn't anything irreplaceable in the car.

Good luck.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Best looking 1 series I have seen.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> The fire engines would have woken me up like a shot.


You wouldnt sleep much if you lived in his street then


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

What a bugger - bad luck. Hope you don't get too much grief from the insurers.

I like the effect on the neighbour's car - hot enough to melt but not catch - perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear this Phil, hope the insurance sort it out ASAP 

Mark


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry mate, couldnt resist.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

PhilM said:


> But then again teach him not to park is so close next time  h34r:


Well at least you can see the lighter side of it (NO pun intended h34r: )


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Sorry to read about this Phil, but on a more positive note ..... it's new car shopping time 

Hope the insurance company don't give you any hassle.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks guys, I knew I could count on you lot to help me keep looking at the positives 

TBH The way I'm looking at it, nobody was injured and the bloody thing is insured


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that Phil, and I hope your no-claims bonus was insured...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well it's now on it's way to the scrap yard, came home today and this is all that's left of my car


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just hope they recycle it


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Just seen this. 

Sorry to hear this Phil....hope you get another set of wheels quickly.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I hope your neighbour is taking it all in reasonable humour Phil.

P.S Tell those lazy from the council to tarmac right up to the edge of the road next time. They don't bill you for half the coucil tax, so they shouldn't expect to get away with half a job. :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Crap Phil .....  .... I was a fireman for 10 years and never saw a parked car go up in flames without some help .... and that in an era when cars where more prone to fires 

Someone with BMW envy?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't know John, spoke to the Police and the LFB and they both say it's an electrical fire :blink: however the thing that I can't work out, I parked the car up around 7 in the evening and then 9 hours later it catches fire :huh:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PhilM said:


> I don't know John, spoke to the Police and the LFB and they both say it's an electrical fire :blink: however the thing that I can't work out, I parked the car up around 7 in the evening and then 9 hours later it catches fire :huh:


It is easier to say it is an electrical fire .... less paperwork!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Hell fire! (again, no pun intended!) Glad that nobody was hurt and it appears that it wasn't the work of criminals. I hate my car. Why can't that happen to mine? h34r:


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry to see this mess Phil. 

If the police won't investigate further then speak to the neighbours yourself.

I've only seen one car "self ignite" and that was due to some idiot trying to be an amateur electrician. 

Not me, I hasten to add.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Does your insurance cover car suicide, Phil?

And, did you save the ashes?


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

That's a shocker. I feel for you. Let's

hope the Ins. Co don't make a saga about this

and get the paper work done pronto.


----------

